# Do you drink alcohol?



## AZ Jim

If not just pass this by.  But, if you do drink, what's your favorite?  I like Gin and Tonic and bourbon and Pepsi or Coke.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I only drink red wine with an occasional Margarita when we go out for Mexican food. Hubby drinks Raspberry Vodka with Ruby Light Grapefruit Juice (he`s very particular lol)


----------



## SeaBreeze

We only drink beer with dinner sometimes, either Fosters or Miller High Life.  We have a couple of bottles of wine (red) in the pantry downstairs, but they've been sitting for a few years now.  If we do have wine, it's usually once a year around the holidays.


----------



## Nontoxiconly

I just drink wine about every other week.


----------



## Cookie

I occasionally will have a rum and coke with lots of ice and lemon, or some straight rum in a shot glass. With lunch at the pub on a weekend I'll have a half pint of Stella or apple cider in the summer. :cheers:


----------



## Falcon

Vodka with ice & club soda.  One every day.  Alcohol is a blood thinner and is better for your stomach than aspirin.


----------



## Foxie

I do not drink and even though drinking may thin your blood so does a clove of garlic. I take garlic tablets.


----------



## jujube

I seem to have developed an allergy to rum and red wine in the last few years and I don't like whiskey, gin or vodka.  I do, however, love tequila and tequila seems to love me.  That said, I may have one alcoholic beverage a month and it's almost always a margarita.  I discovered prickly pear margaritas in the southwest last summer and wowwee! I will down a beer occasionally, too.   A little white wine to be sociable.


----------



## AZ Jim

Foxie said:


> I do not drink and even though drinking may thin your blood so does a clove of garlic. I take garlic tablets.



Garlic may thin blood but it isn't great for breath!!


----------



## GeneMO

Only on days that end in a "Y"

Gene


----------



## Georgia Lady

I don't drink, but take an occasional tranquilizer.


----------



## Ameriscot

Beer, especially love craft beers, IPAs, rose or red wine, in Thailand I enjoyed icy cocktails but the calories are too high so had them as treats. Recently discovered how refreshing a gin and tonic is. 

When trying to lose weight I only drink alcohol on social occasions like dinner out or at friends.


----------



## Vivjen

Red wine; the occasional cider in the summer.
like Ameriscot; I don't drink when I want to lose a little weight; so I am 'dry' 3 or 4 days a week usually.


----------



## rkunsaw

A small glass of wine in the evenings. Usually red muscadine, blackberry or elderberry.


----------



## Pappy

Don't drink too often as it upsets my stomach. I do enjoy a red wine at times and a Bloody Mary is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Beer only, but not as often as I used to!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

rkunsaw said:


> A small glass of wine in the evenings. Usually red muscadine, blackberry or elderberry.



This song popped into my head, and I just had to post it!


----------



## avrp

Love the Cary Grant "Arsenic and Old Lace" movie going along with that song lol.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## oakapple

Loved the Cheers explanation!

I like gin and tonic [but no ice or lemon] also a good scotch whisky with a splash of water.Red or white wine, and good quality beer [what are called 'real ales' here in England.]


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Misconceptions about alcohol*


----------



## Ameriscot

That would good, SB.  

Scotland recently passed a law to severely limit how much alcohol you can have in your blood when driving.  It's almost zero.  So even half a pint a beer for woman would probably put her over the limit.


----------



## Temperance

Yes, mostly wine but do enjoy a cold beer in a frosted mug.   Mixed drinks, Gin & Tonic and a Spicy Bloody Mary.  Yum


----------



## hollydolly

Nope I don't drink alcohol...never..nothing against it per se..I just can't stand the taste nor the effect of being drunk !! That said I do use it in cooking...a bottle of red goes into a can of beans...6 cans of beers into a jelly (jello)... :lol1:




I'm kidddddding.... I really do hate the taste...and I realllly am tee-total..but I do use red wine in my cooking.


----------



## AZ Jim

I'd hate to have to face this world totally sober and I'm not kidding.  Well, maybe a little.


----------



## hollydolly

Jim twice in my life I've been drunk ...and I've been merry at least a dozen times..in my youth...I absolutely do not like the feeling of being in less control of my thoughts and actions ..no sirrreeee...I like to have a clear head.

That's not to say that there hasn't been times in my life that if it hadn't been for the fact that I detest the taste so much that I wouldn't have cheerfully turned to the bottle to drown some sorrows..there definitely were times when i could have done with not knowing what the  was going on in the real world and needed something to numb the pain and mental anguish  ..but I didn't and I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## AZ Jim

Holly, I don't get drunk.  I do have a couple of afternoon cocktails but that's it.  I never drive after having even one drink.


----------



## hollydolly

Jim I'm not against drinking at all per se...anyone who enjoys a drink in moderation  is alright by me as long as it's not adversely affecting anyone else's life ...why not if you enjoy it...and you're my hero if you never get behind the wheel of a car even after one drink...

However people who rely on alcohol  to get through a normal day are a concern to me..I have major  personal experience of this and the results of alcohol abuse to everyone around the abuser can be horrendous as I'm sure you probably know as much as me..


----------



## Cole Slaw

I drink every evening. About 3 units. I usually drink scotch or bourbon. I sometimes drink red wine. I used to drink beer, but let that go about 10 years ago because of the carbs. 

I just had my blood levels tested and the doc said my liver was in great shape, so that's a green light!


----------



## Shirley

Bourbon in moderation.


----------



## Glinda

An occasional beer, preferably dark and ice cold.


----------



## avrp

Well if you don't like the taste of alcohol and want to get drunk, there's always this:

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/powdered-alcohol-finally-now-legal/

I do NOT like this....omg what is wrong with people!


----------



## Ameriscot

marty said:


> Well if you don't like the taste of alcohol and want to get drunk, there's always this:
> 
> http://www.brobible.com/life/article/powdered-alcohol-finally-now-legal/
> 
> I do NOT like this....omg what is wrong with people!




Now that is just dumb!  I wouldn't drink if I didn't like the taste.  I rarely get drunk, but I do like the relaxing effects.  :cheers1:


----------



## Cookie

Beer at the pub with lunch every so often, 7 year old Cuban rum, on occasion.


----------



## Falcon

MAN !  You gotta be desperate to go for that powdered stuff.


----------



## AZ Jim

I know the kids to avoid detection are using tampons soaked in booze vaginally and anally to get high.  Now THAT is desperation.


----------



## avrp

Yes, I have heard that too


----------



## Ameriscot

Never heard of that! Desperation is right!


----------



## ndynt

Do not drink, though friends tell me I need to.   Do use rum, brandy, wine, Grand Marnier or amaretto in cooking.


----------



## DoItMyself

Both my wife and I enjoy wine with dinner a few nights a week.  On occasion I'll have a second glass later in the evening.

We never drink any alcohol when we're out-I'd never risk getting behind the wheel with even a single beer under my belt.


----------



## AZ Jim

DoItMyself said:


> Both my wife and I enjoy wine with dinner a few nights a week.  On occasion I'll have a second glass later in the evening.
> 
> We never drink any alcohol when we're out-I'd never risk getting behind the wheel with even a single beer under my belt.



I'm the same way on the drinking thing.  I drink, I DO NOT drive.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> I'm the same way on the drinking thing.  I drink, I DO NOT drive.



On our quiet roads I would be designated driver and would have a 1/2 pint or pint of beer over a couple of hour period.  A new law has set the alcohol limits to pretty close to zero.  Even 1/2 pint could put you over the limit.  So no drinking at all and driving.  A good thing.  

We met our friends at the local pub for dinner on Sunday - 2 miles away.  We rode our bikes and had 2 pints each.  Pints are 20 oz. here.


----------



## AZ Jim

We have $2 cab rides for anywhere in our city for seniors.  Any hour, any day.  we are a small city. Surprise AZ only 130,000 pop.


----------



## Cookie

Ameriscot said:


> We met our friends at the local pub for dinner on Sunday - 2 miles away.  We rode our bikes and had 2 pints each.  Pints are 20 oz. here.



Did you wobble on the way home?  LOL:givemebeer:


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Did you wobble on the way home?  LOL:givemebeer:



Nope.  Not on two pints - we were there about 2 hours.  No wobbling.  

If it wasn't a Sunday we could have taken the bus which runs along our road every hour.  Free.  We don't go to local pubs often.  Normally we go to a couple of different pub/restaurants in Glasgow and that is walking or on the free bus.

In Thailand when we didn't go to one of the restaurants we could walk to I would be designated driver and not drink anything. With all the motorbikes passing you on both sides or pulling in front of you the driver needed to be stone cold sober!


----------



## Foxie

I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Shalimar

Southern comfort for the northern lady. What can I say? Loved Janis Joplin when I was young, love the music now. I need a drink! Lol. Actually I drink sparingly,I may love alcohol, but my body never has. Inconvenient that!


----------



## Rob

I like a red wine, Riocha by preference, if we are having people for a meal. Other than that I'm a great fan of 'real ales' especially when drunk in a 'real' pub with (at this time of year) a 'real' fire. My local pub, The Bluebell, brews its own and has a selection of 2 or 3 'guest ales' as well, which change weekly and also a selection of ciders. I've been a member of CAMRA (campaign for real ale) since it started back in the 70s.


----------



## Steve

I am NOT going to post on here as I don't drink alcohol........

*EVER !!!!!     EVER !!!!!*

However I certainly cook with white wine..


----------



## Ameriscot

Rob said:


> I like a red wine, Riocha by preference, if we are having people for a meal. Other than that I'm a great fan of 'real ales' especially when drunk in a 'real' pub with (at this time of year) a 'real' fire. My local pub, The Bluebell, brews its own and has a selection of 2 or 3 'guest ales' as well, which change weekly and also a selection of ciders. I've been a member of CAMRA (campaign for real ale) since it started back in the 70s.



I love all the ales and beers here.  And there are so many charming old pubs.  One down the road from us has sections of it from the 15th century but most is 17th.  There's the head of a highland cow over the fireplace.


----------



## pchrise

Foxie said:


> I don't drink alcohol.



and
I have never touch it in any form.  Do not know many that got to old age without it.  Nothing personal just never saw the point.
I think a reason I do not care for food cooked with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You know you have an alcohol problem if you need a flask like this. layful:


----------



## Lon

I drink mostly red and white wines and occasionally a beer, gin & tonic, scotch.


----------



## oakapple

I cook with wine........sometimes I even put it in the food!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pookie

SeaBreeze said:


>



Woooo! I'd be barfing!!

I like a martini or a Scotch now and then, but beer gives me gas.


----------



## IKE

When I do bend my elbow and have an adult beverage I favor scotch......Johnnie Walker Black is my go to and when I feel I've been a good boy and deserve a treat I blow the dust off the Johnnie Walker Blue bottle and have a nip or two.


----------



## Underock1

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I only drink red wine with an occasional Margarita when we go out for Mexican food. Hubby drinks Raspberry Vodka with Ruby Light Grapefruit Juice (he`s very particular lol)



That sounds very interesting. I have been trying to cut back on the alcohol, but can't stand the sweet drinks anymore.
I finally settled on Ruby Lite Grapefruit juice. Sometimes I add a little regular GF juice or some Tonic Water to reduce the sweet even more. I like the sound of the Raspberry Vodka too. Anything Raspberry does it for me.


----------



## fureverywhere

Glasses are for weenies, I can drink like a man Jack!





That was us, sex and drugs and rock and roll...Now it's only on the full moon, the drugs are holding us together and the music is golden oldies. But yeah perhaps I enjoy vodka a bit too much.

Southern comfort for the northern lady. What can I say? Loved Janis Joplin when I was young, love the music now.

Yes, I can relate...Janis is why I got a wrist tattoo many years ago. I never could stomach Southern Comfort though.​


----------



## Underock1

pchrise said:


> and
> I have never touch it in any form.  Do not know many that got to old age without it.  Nothing personal just never saw the point.
> I think a reason I do not care for food cooked with it.



I do drink occasionally. At this stage, I find it does help the stress. Generally, though, milk is my first choice, as it is with my son and grandson. Nothing like it. Unfortunately, the stuff that goes with it is killing me. After living in elastic waist shorts all Summer, I was horrified to find that I can't fit into any of my long pants!


----------



## imp

Shalimar said:


> Southern comfort for the northern lady. What can I say? Loved Janis Joplin when I was young, love the music now. I need a drink! Lol. Actually I drink sparingly,I may love alcohol, but my body never has. Inconvenient that!



Have you ever tried Kahlua? Quite similar, I think both contain honey, but as usual, may be wrong!    imp


----------



## Underock1

AZ Jim said:


> If not just pass this by.  But, if you do drink, what's your favorite?  I like Gin and Tonic and bourbon and Pepsi or Coke.



A very small brandy glass of Gin and Tonic with a dash of Lemonade. Sometimes, Bacardi Limon and Tonic. When things are really bad or really good, the same brandy glass with Gran Gala orange brandy. I used to get Gran Marnier at twice the price, but actually like the cheaper stuff better.n


----------



## Linda

When I first saw the title to this thread a little while ago I thought I'd be funny and come over here and post "Judging from some of the posts on SF I'd think it's obvious there are a lot of drinkers on here."  But I decided drinking isn't a joking matter so I won't post that.
I love beer but due to weight issues drank only light beer the last 15 years.  But I stopped drinking even light beer due to all the carbs a few months ago.  And I miss it.  Occasionally I'll have Tequila in O.J. or Lemonade but I probably should drop that too.  My fav drink of choice is a Brandy Alexander, Mudslid or Bailys Cream but those things are so fattening I wouldn't go near one more than every 3 or 4 years.  If I'm in Vegas and they offer me a free drink I ask for Brandy Alexander but I haven't been over there in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Underock1

I used to drink Brandy Alexanders when I first started drinking a _long _time ago. I remember one occasion, when I was drinking them, I was tipping my chair back on its back legs and landed flat on my back in the restaurant.


----------



## Underock1

Ameriscot said:


> I love all the ales and beers here.  And there are so many charming old pubs.  One down the road from us has sections of it from the 15th century but most is 17th.  There's the head of a highland cow over the fireplace.



Do you think someone shot it? :laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot

Underock1 said:


> Do you think someone shot it? :laugh:



Naw, I think it's fake. 

I recently started drinking gin and tonics. I got tired of the choices of beer on flights that I didn't like and were never cold enough. The wine they offer tastes like vinegar  (unless in posh class). So I switched.


----------



## Shalimar

Imp, Kahlua is a bit too sweet for me. I prefer whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> I know the kids to avoid detection are using tampons soaked in booze vaginally and anally to get high.  Now THAT is desperation.




Urban Myth (fortunately)... http://www.snopes.com/risque/kinky/vodka.asp


----------



## Pookie

The only time I've ever felt the need to seriously drink was when I was digging a hairball out of the printer.

Don't ask.


----------



## Ameriscot

I love icy cold cocktails with little umbrellas sticking out of them while sitting on or near a warm beach.  Sadly, the calories are obscene!!!  So they must be limited.


----------



## Kadee

No I have never drank, I tried a mouthful of beer  when I was 41. My hubby buys about 1 carton of beer a year normally Christmas time


----------



## fureverywhere

I used to drink Brandy Alexanders when I first started drinking a _long _time ago.

A drink I remember...Grasshoppers, minty...also Tequila Sunrises. I drank those in college. They can get you in trouble though. Grenadine and orange juice obscure the taste of the alcohol so it sneaks up on ya.


----------



## Shalimar

It is six am pacific time, and I want a cocktail, frilly umbrella, fruit slices, cherries, the whole nine yards. Thaaaaanks Annie! Lolol


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> It is six am pacific time, and I want a cocktail, frilly umbrella, fruit slices, cherries, the whole nine yards. Thaaaaanks Annie! Lolol



Cheers!  :cheers1:


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, if you ever drop by Vancouver Island, I am taking you and your husband to the houseboat for one heck of a party!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, if you ever drop by Vancouver Island, I am taking you and your husband to the houseboat for one heck of a party!



Cool!!!  Sounds fun!


----------



## Linda

I wonder why little umbrellas and a beach makes a drink taste so much better?  It sure does though.   I see I am not the only one who likes Brandy Alexanders, even though I haven't had one in many years.  I did have something a bit embarrassing, like you did Underock1, happen about 20 years ago involving free Brandy Alexanders and the Barbary Coast Casino in Las Vegas but I doubt the OP meant for this to turn into a drinking stories thread.  Plus I need to leave and take my brother his cell phone at the hospital.  The Dr called and said he is out of recovery now from getting his hip replaced this a.m.  I wanted to go but I told him 4 a.m. is too early to get up and leave the house.  Now I feel like a bad sister.


----------



## Underock1

Shalimar said:


> It is six am pacific time, and I want a cocktail, frilly umbrella, fruit slices, cherries, the whole nine yards. Thaaaaanks Annie! Lolol



Including the beach? At 6AM on the West Coast, I think I'll pass!


----------



## Pookie

I'm shopping for a new car. 

There are one of two options:

1. Keep my old car

2. Get a drink and keep looking!!


----------



## imp

Pookie said:


> I'm shopping for a new car.
> 
> There are one of two options:
> 
> 1. Keep my old car
> 
> 2. Get a drink and keep looking!!



No problem so long as you don't drive while looking! Or, don't look while you're driving?  I've confused myself!    nthego:

imp


----------



## Pookie

imp said:


> No problem so long as you don't drive while looking! Or, don't look while you're driving?  I've confused myself!    nthego:
> 
> imp



LOL! Geez, these new car prices are making me nuts!

The only thing I'm driving here is the puter. I tried cleaning my glasses but it didn't help!


----------



## Butterfly

AZ Jim said:


> I know the kids to avoid detection are using tampons soaked in booze vaginally and anally to get high.  Now THAT is desperation.



BLAAAGH!!  Gross!


----------



## debodun

Only if you're buying!


----------



## deesierra

Underock1 said:


> That sounds very interesting. I have been trying to cut back on the alcohol, but can't stand the sweet drinks anymore.
> I finally settled on Ruby Lite Grapefruit juice. Sometimes I add a little regular GF juice or some Tonic Water to reduce the sweet even more. I like the sound of the Raspberry Vodka too. Anything Raspberry does it for me.



Every now and then I like straight shots of the flavored Smirnoff vodkas, and the raspberry is one of my favorites. Never thought of mixing it with grapefruit juice but it sounds good. A couple of days ago I discovered something new and yummy. The label says Chila 'Orchata cinnamon cream rum. GREAT dessert or bedtime drink!


----------



## vickyNightowl

Vodka,Gin,Baileys,I hate beer.


----------



## Misty

Since I'm small.....I am not able to handle alcohol very well, so I don't drink. At weddings, I sip on a drink slowly. I think it looks a little tacky after a drink, to lay curled up in a fetal ball under a table.


----------



## Butterfly

Misty said:


> Since I'm small.....I am not able to handle alcohol very well, so I don't drink. At weddings, I sip on a drink slowly. I think it looks a little tacky after a drink, to lay curled up in a fetal ball under a table.



Probably so.


----------



## tnthomas

I shall not drink, but I can live vicariously through others alcohol consumption.     During Christmas dinner _cocktail hour_ a drink that my brother served my wife was a cosmopolitan:



> A cosmopolitan, or informally a cosmo, is a cocktail made with vodka, triple sec, cranberry juice, and freshly squeezed or sweetened lime juice. The drink can be traced back to New York City as early as 1993. Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main alcohol: *Vodka
> 
> 
> *Ingredients: *1/2 oz Fresh lime juice, 1 oz Cranberry juice, 1/2 oz Cointreau, 1 1/2 oz Vodka Citron
> 
> 
> *Preparation: *Add all ingredients into cocktail shaker filled with ice. Shake well and double strain into large cocktail glass. Garnish with lime wheel.
> 
> 
> *Served: *Straight up; without ice
> 
> 
> *Standard garnish: *Lime wedge, Lemon slice
> 
> 
> *Drinkware: *Cocktail glass




I came close to breaking my self-imposed teetotalism, after accepting a "sip" from my wife's cosmo.   :angel:


----------



## AprilT

I can tell you one thing, there won't be any bubbly for me this New year's eve weekend.  I went out dancing Christmas weekend and made the mistake of thinking I could go all out, not only did my friend tell the bar person, no, don't give her that, a suggested drink by the bartender, but, me being daring decided, later on, I was going to sample that earlier suggested drink, just because.  So, not having the good sense to leave it alone even this time when the bar person, raised her eyebrows at me, I ordered a Tequila Sunrise.  Nearly a week later and I get sick just with the thought of having a drink.  It will probably take me a year or so to even consider having any type of alcoholic beverage again, if ever.  I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it.  This is one of the reasons, I'm not even going out on NYE, the whole celebratory theme of the evening is gone for me because of thoughts of my stomach and that drink, so we're just going to hang at home with whomever stops by and we'll all watch the ball drop via the TV.  Friends will be having their booze, I just won't be joining in other than a toast with some seltzer or ginger ale.

PS, I didn't get falling down drunk or anything close to that, never done that, just got tipsy and very sick to my stomach.


----------



## tnthomas

AprilT said:


> I didn't get falling down drunk or anything close to that,.



...must have been "watered down"- needed more tequila!


----------



## SifuPhil

As my late, great hero Hunter S. Thompson said,

_*I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me.*

_As for alcohol consumption I used to be a real bad boy - it's easy in a place like NYC, where there are after-hour and after-after-hour clubs. You start at 6pm and finish around 6am. 

But that kind of life is for the youngsters. Now I call it a night at 4am.

Faves? Scotch ... rum ... shots of Southern Comfort. Not all in the same glass, of course, although there _was_ that time in Key West ... I never knew that dolphins could walk on land!


----------



## fureverywhere

I try really I do. Best I remember was a Godfather style wedding. Oldest daughter and they pulled out all the stops. One aunt who is not the happiest person in real life...soused to her gills. There was open bar for appetizers, dinner and dessert...HIC...made me happy to see her having such a wonderful time. Every dance with guys young enough to be her kids...you GO GAL!!!!! Come to think of it everyone was bombed. But what a memorable party YEAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Cookie

Very little these days - maybe a beer once in a blue moon, if I think of it, otherwise I stick to icy orange juice and water.


----------



## Ameriscot

Alcohol is not evil if drunk in moderation.  I enjoy a variety of types of alcohol and have no intention of becoming a teetotaler.  I don't get falling down drunk either.


----------



## Shalimar

I enjoy alcohol in moderation, just as I enjoy the other delectable things life has to offer.


----------



## AprilT

tnthomas said:


> ...must have been "watered down"- needed more tequila!



Probably because I made sure to stay seated the whole time I was having the drinks, and likely couldn't tell just how soused I was anyway.  hiccup.  LOL!  I felt it more on the ride home, my head was spinning, so were my innards.  It was so much worse whenever I closed my eyes on that car ride, seemed like I was in a Star Wars movie flying through the galaxy fighting my way through a maze of lights.  Just an awful experience.  My head is hurting now thinking about it.  Funny, I didn't spend the night over the toilet, just a slight stomach retraction and a little bit of regurgitation, but, not much of which I was thankful for.  But, I absolutely felt the effects of that Tequila, enough to know, it's not something to fool with, especially if you rarely drink to begin with which is why my friend said don't give that to her/me.  She probably did it on purpose, she knows I don't like to be told what to not do.  The sneak, she's the same friend I was with some 15+ years ago when I first got really tipsy, once again not drunk, at a bar and she just stared at me in shock and glee.  The drink then was a long island iced tea, what a horrid tasting drink, but, sometimes, you just want to shed that last bit of up-tightness and boy did I ever.  It was years before I had another drink after that event, I did indeed feel hung over after though.  

Really, the whole purpose for me having a drink or two when I go to these things is for me to loosen up as I tend to be on the reserved side, except if music comes on which moves me to the point I can't contained myself regardless.    Will have to get along without the liquid courage at all upcoming events though, not really a big deal, I usually only have one drink anyway at most events except for the past year for some reason.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Coming from a long line of alcoholics on my paternal side, my maternal side were teetotalers (shunning anything stronger than lemonade) and spending most of my life in a very strict 'Mormon' environment my guidelines were hazy.  My wife has a minor heart issue and was prescribed a glass of red wine daily.  That took her months to get over her similiar upbringings (her father was an alcoholic) & now drinks one with dinner.  

I did drink in my youth but being OCD I never drank for pleasure only goal I had in mind was to be totally blitzed.  Each time it took me 6 months before I dared drink again.  Finally figured out it wasn't that enjoyable, very expensive & subsequent hangovers were getting worse & lasted longer.  

I had attended several funerals for my uncles (father's brothers = 3) all alcohol related, had two cousins die early of liver failure, constant memories when I did think about drinking.  Usually I drank coffee, played pool or pinball & was the designated driver for my friends on nights out.  Now coffee or water only (gave up diet coke in 2014).


----------



## AprilT

Son_of_P, there wasn't much drinking in my family life I don't recall any alcohol at family events, I'm sure there was a cousin or uncle I met along the way who had an issue, but close family members there wasn't much contact with it, there was the one brother who I didn't grow up with who had developed a serious drug issue though.  But most of my days have be spent void of alcohol, I really don't even like the stuff, one of the reasons it has to be mixed with lots of other stuff like juice, it's the calming effect I'm after for when I'm at a club or similar event requiring me to be more social than I prefer.  I don't miss it if I don't have it, but it does amp up the spirit which is why it has that name appropriated to it.    Spirits.

What's funny, I noticed my friend has a big ole bottle of Patron on her counter with her other stash, Crown Royal, Absolute, Malibu.  I just looked the Patron up, I was curious because I hear it mentioned quite a bit, but I didn't know it was tequila.  Learn something new everyday.

If it were legal, I wouldn't mind having a little pot tonight, been decades on that one, just to get the giggles for one night though. Just sayin.


----------



## AprilT

error


----------



## AZ Jim

AprilT said:


> Son_of_P, there wasn't much drinking in my family life I don't recall any alcohol at family events, I'm sure there was a cousin or uncle I met along the way who had an issue, but close family members there wasn't much contact with it, there was the one brother who I didn't grow up with who had developed a serious drug issue though.  But most of my days have be spent void of alcohol, I really don't even like the stuff, one of the reasons it has to be mixed with lots of other stuff like juice, it's the calming effect I'm after for when I'm at a club or similar event requiring me to be more social than I prefer.  I don't miss it if I don't have it, but it does amp up the spirit which is why it has that name appropriated to it.    Spirits.
> 
> What's funny, I noticed my friend has a big ole bottle of Patron on her counter with her other stash, Crown Royal, Absolute, Malibu.  I just looked the Patron up, I was curious because I hear it mentioned quite a bit, but I didn't know it was tequila.  Learn something new everyday.


Your friend has good taste in Alcohol.  Happy New Year April.....


----------



## AprilT

AZ Jim said:


> Your friend has good taste in Alcohol.  Happy New Year April.....



Same to you Jim.  You're right she does have good taste, look at her choice in a friend.  Oh wait, you said alcohol.  Never mind.  


Stay safe don't get behind the wheel anyone, use a designated driver or just stay home if you plan to indulge a bit more than usual, either way, hope you all have a great time if you are in or out celebrating.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

AprilT said:


> If it were legal, I wouldn't mind having a little pot tonight, been decades on that one, just to get the giggles for one night though. Just sayin.



I live in the northwest and it's legal from Canada to the southern border of Oregon.  My estranged brother whom I haven't seen for 11 years was a borderline alcoholic but into the drug scene with both feet.  I used to talk to him about his experiences.  Shooting up between his toes to hid the tracks, soaking his pot in paregoric for the ultimate high.  Popping pills, snorting, whatever he had tried most of it.  In his youth he was a standout athlete baseball, basketball, golf,,,etc.  He went on to college at Utah State on a full ride basketball scholarship, was Freshman class president and a member in good standing with phi-caps, then one of his fraternity brothers (one of the others was Joe Bananas grandson, Jack) introduced him to pot and the rest is history.  He did salvage a trade from our dad (brick mason) and specialized in Swedish stoves and straw bale homes but his days of shooting hoops was behind him, two failed marriages and no children.


----------



## imp

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Coming from a long line of alcoholics on my paternal side, my maternal side were teetotalers (shunning anything stronger than lemonade) *and spending most of my life in a very strict 'Mormon' environment* my guidelines were hazy.  My wife has a minor heart issue and was prescribed a glass of red wine daily.  That took her months to get over her similiar upbringings (her father was an alcoholic) & now drinks one with dinner.



Just curious, and it's none of my business anyway, but there is reason to my madness: by the above do you mean adhering to the Mormon faith, or adhering to their credo of abstinence?

The reason: I gained a friend on-line in an automotive forum who lives in Northern Utah, and prompting yielded revealing his Mormon faith. He however, steadfastly refuses to allow others' beliefs to "get in the way" of friendship. Still, when I mentioned making my own beer and wine, he finished one not by saying, "Be good to your liver".    imp


----------



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere

As an old friend once told me when I was young after he had a terrible accident that, "Alcohol and Gasoline don't mix." I never forgot it. So if we are out, 1 or 2 drinks and my wife (doesn't drink) will drive home. When at home I enjoy a good cold beer or a glass of wine or a 'Stiffy' at night. Usually I enjoy alcohol on Fridays and Saturdays in the evening and for the ballgames on Sunday. So to all my friends 'crack open a cold one and bottoms up...' Happy New Years!!!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

> Imp, Just curious, and it's none of my business anyway, but there is reason  to my madness: by the above do you mean adhering to the Mormon faith, or  adhering to their credo of abstinence?



As a test of my former faith we were to follow the guidelines of our founder Joe Smith.  When he held meetings in his Illinois home according to hearsay, they drank spirits, smoked, chewed tobacco and did all kinds of nefarious sins.  Emma, Joe's wife or so the story goes hated cleaning up after the night's meeting.  She complained to Joe and to make peace in the family Joe had a revelation and mandated the guidelines for the 'Word of Wisdom'.  It compares favorably with the advice of science and medical publications of the time in as much as it 'advised' all members to abstain from - 1.  Hot drinks.  2. Tobacco in all forms.  3.  Excessive consumption.  4.  Abstain from all forms of alcohol.  

Hot drinks became tea & coffee (caffeine) but hot chocolate and 'Mormon' tea were ok (it's been reported the current church President is or was a Dr Pepper addict, can't say).  Tobacco was a given and should be avoided.  Excessive consumption is another given.  Alcohol, the devil's workshop were taboo.  Moderate alcohol, tea & coffee currently are accepted as beneficial to some, wait and see on those.  The original 4 have expanded over time and have been used to judge & condemn the members' moral standing.  You can lose your pass to the castle if you partake or 'break' the WOW commandments.  I'm an ex-Mormon (asked and received my membership cancellation), so my moral compass is my own responsibility.   

They have many, many more commandments (rules) to follow but the WOW in my estimation is nothing more than a plagiarizing of published medical papers, same as their belief that the native American (Spaulding) are disgraced descendants of Laman, Lehi's son (one of the 10 lost tribes) and will become 'white and delightfulsome' in the last days.


----------



## AprilT

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I live in the northwest and it's legal from Canada to the southern border of Oregon.  My estranged brother whom I haven't seen for 11 years was a borderline alcoholic but into the drug scene with both feet.  I used to talk to him about his experiences.  Shooting up between his toes to hid the tracks, soaking his pot in paregoric for the ultimate high.  Popping pills, snorting, whatever he had tried most of it.  In his youth he was a standout athlete baseball, basketball, golf,,,etc.  He went on to college at Utah State on a full ride basketball scholarship, was Freshman class president and a member in good standing with phi-caps, then one of his fraternity brothers (one of the others was Joe Bananas grandson, Jack) introduced him to pot and the rest is history.  He did salvage a trade from our dad (brick mason) and specialized in Swedish stoves and straw bale homes but his days of shooting hoops was behind him, two failed marriages and no children.




So sorry that happened to your brother, my brother did go on to recover from that life, such tragic experiences for them and others who succumb to substance abuse of any kind.  But, moderation, I haven't any issue with.  

BTW, one of my g-grandfathers was in the brick making business he made and sold bricks most of his life he was a little famous for this.


----------



## fureverywhere

It is difficult when we have family history of alcoholism. A skeleton in our closet was a long ago Uncle. He died in a New York hotel room from drink and who knows what else in the 20's. My grandmother had to claim the body and after that became so pro-temperance that she would cross the street rather than pass a tavern. 

But then my Mum her daughter really enjoyed her scotch, I mean really, really enjoyed her scotch. She always maintained herself in public. Looking back on all the things she had going on in her later years I don't blame her a bit. But alcohol can definitely shape a family in so many ways.


----------



## imp

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I live in the northwest and it's legal from Canada to the southern border of Oregon.  My estranged brother whom I haven't seen for 11 years was a borderline alcoholic but into the drug scene with both feet.  I used to talk to him about his experiences.  Shooting up between his toes to hid the tracks, soaking his pot in paregoric for the ultimate high.  Popping pills, snorting, whatever he had tried most of it.  In his youth he was a standout athlete baseball, basketball, golf,,,etc.  He went on to college at Utah State on a full ride basketball scholarship, was Freshman class president and a member in good standing with phi-caps, then one of his fraternity brothers (one of the others was Joe Bananas grandson, Jack) introduced him to pot and the rest is history.  He did salvage a trade from our dad (brick mason) and specialized in Swedish stoves and straw bale homes but his days of shooting hoops was behind him, two failed marriages and no children.



He is then, still living?  It must take a lot......imp


----------



## Butterfly

Any of those kind of sweet drinks used to make me feel nauseous.  Anybody remember the "Harvey Wallbanger?"  Back in my misspent youth I got so sick on a bunch of those that I TRIED to die.


----------



## Karen99

Butterfly said:


> Any of those kind of sweet drinks used to make me feel nauseous.  Anybody remember the "Harvey Wallbanger?"  Back in my misspent youth I got so sick on a bunch of those that I TRIED to die.



I remember when we'd go to a casino I'd get Brandy Alexander ..lol. I really don't drink or care about it.  I remember Harvey Wallbanger.


----------



## AprilT

Butterfly said:


> Any of those kind of sweet drinks used to make me feel nauseous.  Anybody remember the "Harvey Wallbanger?"  Back in my misspent youth I got so sick on a bunch of those that I TRIED to die.




When I think of sweet drinks, I think of Strawberry Daiquiris, Bahama Mama, Sex on the Beach or those store bought Seagram drinks like peach fuzzy navel and the like, something where you barely taste the alcohol, but still get some effect.  I've never had a Harvey Wallbanger, I have to look that up.


----------



## NancyNGA

The first time I ever got sick drinking was on something called a Singapore Sling at a bar.  A friend recommended them. Came in a tall glass, tasted like fruity lemonade to me, and had a cute umbrella. How could they be lethal?   Three of those in pretty quick succession and I was finished.  Evidently they can be pretty strong depending on the recipe.  

Btw, I can count the times I got sick like that on one hand. (Didn't want to give the wrong impression.)


----------



## AprilT

AprilT said:


> When I think of sweet drinks, I think of Strawberry Daiquiris, Bahama Mama, Sex on the Beach or those store bought Seagram drinks like peach fuzzy navel and the like, something where you barely taste the alcohol, but still get some effect.  I've never had a Harvey Wallbanger, I have to look that up.




For me it only takes one drink to throw me off kilter than I let it wear off and have another depending on just how much courage I'm trying to garner at any given event.


----------



## tortiecat

Don't do the hard stuff any more, my tipple is wine (enjoying a glass now while I write this), sherry occasionally,
and a liquor once in a while.  My favourite used to be gin and tonic, but haven't had one for twenty  years or more.
I enjoy my glass of wine each afternoon while playing on the computer, and will top it off a little to have with
my evening meal.
Those who say that people who live alone should not drink have probably never lived alone!


----------



## AZ Jim

> Those who say that people who live alone should not drink have probably never lived alone!


 I don't live alone now, but I can identify.  Cheers.


----------



## imp

When We first started vacationing in Vegas in 1966, the Stardust Casino had a lovely setting in which exotic drinks were served. They called the place Kon Tiki. Everything was
Polynesian in appearance, with palm frond rotating overhead fans. Some of the drinks were so huge, they limited a customer to only two. Quite popular was the Zombie, Rangoon Ruby, and Miserable Bastard!

My nephew Dan's new wife, young and straight out of a secluded life, decided she would order the "Raccoon Ruby"! We laughed like hell, thinking she said it on purpose. She did not. When my wife and I moved there from Chicago in  1972, her first job as a Cosmetologist was at the Beauty Salon in the Stardust, named "Annee of Paris". The owner, Annee, actually was. Her job alone qualified us for a building loan, as I had just given up the ARCO Service Station lease, and was unemployed!    imp


----------



## Stamper

I am a dry red wine drinker. Merlot & Syrah/Shiraz (spelling, depending on where you live) my favorites. Sweet wine makes me sick. I like to go wine tasting when staying with my daughter in Oregon. So much fun when we take a picnic with us.  I also like Bloody Mary's & Apricot Brandy Slush's. Sounds like I drink a lot but not really. Never been drunk in my life. I'm a 1 1/2 to 2 drink max. 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## SifuPhil

> My pop was real big. He did like he pleased. That's why everybody worked  on him. The last time I seen my father, he was blind in the cedars from  drinking. And every time he put the bottle to his mouth, he don't suck  out of it, it sucks out of him until he shrunk so wrinkled and yellow  even the dogs didn't know him.



Chief Bromden,
_One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest_


----------



## Shalimar

I like alcohol, but have little tolerance. So moderation is essential. I hate hangovers.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> I like alcohol, but have little tolerance. So moderation is essential. I hate hangovers.



Same here - I don't even know what I could tolerate anymore. Not planning on finding out.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

In my younger days I drank anything and everything. But those days are long gone, and now I occasionally have a good cold beer, especially if we are eating boiled seafood.


----------



## kaufen

Relax or loosen up is a polite way of saying getting drunk !!!! 

Ii like to get drunk , some people like to do other things.


----------



## AprilT

kaufen said:


> Relax or loosen up is a polite way of saying getting drunk !!!!
> 
> Ii like to get drunk , some people like to do other things.



WOW!  Do you really not know the difference in stages?  In my entire life, I may have gotten only to the point of being close to drunk once, never actually drunk, nor would I ever want to get drunk, I'd never want to lose that much control over my faculties at least not intentionally.  Not saying it's a terrible thing just not something I want to do nor do most people I know who drink, buzzed, tipsy, sure, but downright drunk is a whole other ballgame in the alcohol consumption realm.


----------



## Falcon

*WRONG* Kaufen.  Taking the edge off is NOT getting drunk.

Open your eyes.


----------



## Cookie

I have a friend who likes to get drunk all the time (even now in his 60s), I consider him an alcoholic because he drinks every day and sometimes binges.  He's had this problem since he was in his youth. I consider what he is doing as a disease.


----------



## Ruthanne

I like Southern Comfort whiskey once a week.  I have beer or wine occasionally and sometimes Mike's Harder Lemonade.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Maybe 3 or 4 times a year I do some tequila shots. I have a rule..I never drink if I'm sad or angry & I do not drive after even only 1 drink


----------



## vickyNightowl

Yes please.

An Ouzo with some grilled Octopus legs on the side! Lol

Opa!


----------



## squatting dog

sip southern comfort on the rocks.


----------



## Ameriscot

I discovered how nice and sweet drambuie is on our last two flights.  Just some ice or a splash of water and it goes down really well.


----------



## Ameriscot

A wee bit off topic but thought this made a lot of sense.


----------



## Cookie

Time to get some Bailey's Irish Cream!


----------



## Bonzo

Guinness  for me 
snake bite sometimes
also like a brandy or two


----------



## Bobw235

Mostly red wine these days, occasionally a chardonnay.  I stay away from beer and distilled spirits now.  Had a problem with the latter, but seem to be fine limiting myself to a glass or two of red wine.


----------



## Sweetpea

*I enjoy red wine sometimes.  My favorite drink maybe three times a year would be gin and tonic with Tanquary gin.      *


----------



## fureverywhere

I admire this story I read one time. I believe she was both a midwife and an abortion provider. She had her husband pour her the same measure of Scotch each night...then she was good, go to sleep and brace herself for the next day.


----------



## Ruthanne

I only drink wine now.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I very rarely drink.   Both sides of my family were raging alcoholics, didn't want to follow in their footsteps.    Had an uncle who would get into fistfights with one of his sons during the holiday dinners while we would be eating.  We'd be sitting at the table and a comment would be said and the fist fight would start, sort of like a ring side seat.   My kids can say a lot about me, but they've never seen me drunk.


----------



## Southern Gentleman

Shalimar said:


> Imp, Kahlua is a bit too sweet for me. I prefer whiskey on the rocks.


Are you sure you weren't from the South in a previous life?? 


Shalimar said:


> Southern comfort for the northern lady. What can I say? Loved Janis Joplin when I was young, love the music now. I need a drink! Lol. Actually I drink sparingly,I may love alcohol, but my body never has. Inconvenient that!


 If you like Mint Juleps you should try one with Southern Comfort. Delicious and a great summer drink.


----------



## Meringue

Vodka on the rocks with a measure of Kahlua ie a "black Russian", is my drink of choice  -  Delicious


----------



## Wren

I enjoy a vodka and tonic ocassionally with ice and a slice of lemon but do have a capful of whisky each morning in my coffee at 11 ☕️


----------



## Cookie

These days hardly buying any wine or spirits --- but on the very rare occasion will have a whiskey and soda or rum & coke if I have it, with lots of ice.


----------



## Eric

I like a few beers in the evening.  Once in awhile if I'm with friends I'll have a shot of whiskey too.


----------



## happytime

I don't drink to often either but when I do it's def vodka with cranberry juice, a spritzer. It's refreshing while sitting by the pool .


----------



## Goldfynche

Yes. Beer, red/white wine and the occasional whisky. In sensible moderation of course.


----------



## Gemma

On rare occasions, a pina colada or a glass of red wine, or when the grandson is home on leave, shots of tequila.


----------



## Ameriscot

I am currently having a Pimm's (fruity gin based liquor) with lemonade and fresh strawberries and lemon and tons of ice.


----------



## Carla

Used to drink wine but no longer can do. I may still have a tad a Christmas and Easter.


----------



## happytime

Hey Pappy I see your from Norwich NY ,I'm from Cherry Valley do you know of that little hamlet . The village hasn't changed in 100 years except instead of gas street lights we have eletricity now,lol.
I'm familiar  with Norwich ,think we played your guys in basketball. I drink very little anymore. When I do it will be a volka with cranberry juice. Great on a hot summer's day an we have had plenty of them.


----------



## MarciKS

Yes. I like Crown & Coke...Seagram's wine coolers...& I saw a drink called Blue Hawaii I wanna try.


----------



## Keesha

Ameriscot said:


> A wee bit off topic but thought this made a lot of sense.
> 
> View attachment 27313


Hahaha. I prefer stoner Kermie


----------



## Ferocious

*Do you drink alcohol?*
*Never, never, never, if the month has less than 28 days in it. *


----------



## Invictus

Yes I drink occasionally, and I enjoy a good aged barrel proof bourbon.


----------



## Lewkat

I like Vodka, cranberry juice and lime syrup (called a Cape Codder), on a summer day or an ice cold beer.


----------



## Pepper

I cannot drink alcohol.  I become unbearingly wonderful.


----------



## macgeek

not much. sometimes a light beer. coors light or miller lite.  but it's been many months since I had one. I've seen what it's done to people's lives that have abused it and are hooked on it. I went so long without one that now I just lost interest in it.


----------



## LindaB

Not much of a drinker any more. Occasionally I will enjoy a glass of wine. I do enjoy Prosecco!


----------



## Repondering

Vodka on the rocks when I'm in the company of people who are enjoying drinks, and I stop at two.  But those occasions are few and far between.....four or five times in the last eight years.  For ten years before that I was a complete abstainer.  And for about twenty five years before that I drank a liter and a half of vodka every night.


----------



## fmdog44

Canned wine sales are going up. The wine makers have perfected the wine allowing it to be canned. I don't think I would like drinking it from a can. I like sparkling over crushed ice.


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> I cannot drink alcohol.  I become unbearingly wonderful.


I hope you plan to explain this...


----------



## MarciKS

fmdog44 said:


> Canned wine sales are going up. The wine makers have perfected the wine allowing it to be canned. I don't think I would like drinking it from a can. I like sparkling over crushed ice.


I've had it. It's disgusting.


----------



## Liberty

We drink a couple glasses of wine each for happy hour/dinner.  Think its good for you, but not if you overindulge of course.   Moderate drinking is great!


----------



## Damaged Goods

Has anyone tried alcoholic seltzer?  If so, your opinion of same.


----------



## MarciKS

Damaged Goods said:


> Has anyone tried alcoholic seltzer?  If so, your opinion of same.


I've tried a couple of them. The brand Truly was nasty. It said it had fruit flavors but all I tasted was seltzer. It was yucky.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Gave it up 10 years ago when it came very close to killing me...long story!
Always loved a Bloody Mary though


----------



## MarciKS

Sometimes I wish I could get a good drunk on but I can't hold my liquor enough to do it. Sometimes I just wanna get sh*tfaced.

I should add I do my drinking at home. I have no reason to go out and put anyone else at risk.


----------



## gloria

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I only drink red wine with an occasional Margarita when we go out for Mexican food. Hubby drinks Raspberry Vodka with Ruby Light Grapefruit Juice (he`s very particular lol)



 Only Bloody Mary's


----------



## Pecos

I just finished a vodka tonic. I have not had one in over six months and it was wonderful. I am going to pass on having another because it is still light outside and way too early to dance naked in the moonlight.


----------



## bowmore

click on my avatar


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## mlh

Occasionally in my tea.


----------



## Ferocious

*Actually, I never touch the stuff.....hic...  *


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> Canned wine sales are going up. The wine makers have perfected the wine allowing it to be canned. I don't think I would like drinking it from a can. I like sparkling over crushed ice.


Wait! Wait! What?
You enjoy sparkling wine over crushed ice; Mr. Ford truck guy?


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> Sometimes I wish I could get a good drunk on but I can't hold my liquor enough to do it. Sometimes I just wanna get sh*tfaced.
> 
> I should add I do my drinking at home. I have no reason to go out and put anyone else at risk.


----------



## Nathan

I *had* been abstinent since 2006, quit voluntarily to clear up a high BP problem.    However, last fall my DIL come over with a bottle of Ketel One vodka, a flavored vodka. Tried it, thought "hmmm". Vodka has got zero carbs, will go great with my weight loss/maintenance obsessive-compulsive efforts.



Keesha said:


> Hahaha. I prefer stoner Kermie


Started that last year too!


----------



## MarkinPhx

I retired from drinking a couple of years ago but I salute those who do and can enjoy it


----------



## KimIn Wis

oakapple said:


> Loved the Cheers explanation!
> 
> I like gin and tonic [but no ice or lemon] also a good scotch whisky with a splash of water.Red or white wine, and good quality beer [what are called 'real ales' here in England.]


There ya go! I was looking for a fellow scotch drinker!


----------



## asp3

I drink many different types at different times of course.  I prefer wine the most but enjoy beer at restaurants because it has the best volume to price ratio.  I prefer spirits at home but will occasionally slowly sip something like tequila or scotch at a music show so I don't have to take a bio break during the show.

I've had wine from many containers including some very enjoyable wine from a can.  I don't remember what it was though.  I've also had some wonderful boxed wines (in a plastic bag in a box) from time to time.  As long as you're not going to age the wine for any appreciable amount of time there are lots of alternatives to bottles.  I've found boxed wines should be enjoyed fairly quickly (a small number of weeks).  Unfortunately one often doesn't know when the wine was "bagged" so it's hard to tell how old it is.


----------



## win231

I rarely drink.  But when I do, I only like sweet wine or Bailey's Irish Cream.


----------



## Tommy

mlh said:


> Occasionally in my tea.


A college friend swore that the perfect remedy for a head cold was a cup of strong tea with a shot of brandy and a tablespoon of honey added to it.


----------



## Gary O'

KimIn Wis said:


> here ya go! I was looking for a fellow scotch drinker!


A good single malt and I'm happy


----------

